# Scorch marks on white tees



## scrible1980 (Feb 21, 2008)

Hello,
I have managed to scorch a couple of white t-shirts and need to remove the marks asap. I have read that hydrogen peroxide mixed with water (50/50) is a good alternative to purpose made remover, however, people have reported that peroxide eventually turns the scorch areas yellow. Does anyone have any alternative? I have also read that white vinegar mixed with water is a good solution, but surely that leaves the tee's a stinkin!
Any input would be great.
Thanks in advance.


----------



## mysterion (Apr 3, 2007)

Hydrogen peroxide works fine. The standard department store variety is 3%. I got caught with a few American Apparel white T's that I ran through the dryer at black sweat speed and saved 'em all. 

The "scorch-out" that many suppliers sell is just the same, but about 8% solution.


----------



## scrible1980 (Feb 21, 2008)

What was your method for removing the scorch marks?


----------



## mysterion (Apr 3, 2007)

Method? Seems obvious, but maybe not... pour HP into spray bottle, mist over scorched area, run back through dryer (at more reasonable temperature). Voila, no more scorch. Don't get the shirt soaking wet... the scorch is on the surface. That'll take care of slightly discolored garments. If it looks like toast, it probably is...


----------



## scrible1980 (Feb 21, 2008)

Apologies for all the questions, but i cannot afford to mess the job up. Do you mix the peroxide 50:50 with water?


----------



## mysterion (Apr 3, 2007)

Nope. Straight outta the bottle. Like I mentioned before, the commercial scorch removers are more than twice the concentration (8% compared to 3%) and they're used straight out of the container. Diluting 3% would make it almost straight water. And that won't work too well. Good thing about the 3% hydrogen peroxide is that you can buy it almost anywhere...convenience stores, supermarkets, drug stores.


----------

